# Week wanted early November nr FLL Hollywood Beach



## SMHarman (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 18, 2015)

Are you sure you mean early September?


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 18, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> Are you sure you mean early September?


Oh poo. Better change that but I need a computer.  

Thanks for highlighting this NOVEMBER i meant, NOVEMBER.

Title now updated.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Sep 26, 2015)

I've got a 2BR/2BA unit at Sea Gardens in Pompano starting October 31 for $650.

Don't know if that is close enough.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone. No longer needed. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

